# Best/Most Realistic Acoustic Guitar Kontakt Library?



## ddeez (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm looking for a heavily multisampled, playable instrument. Steel string.


----------



## Camus (Feb 1, 2013)

ilya Efimov,
orangetree samples,
pettinhouse

I have these three and each is fine under certain musical situations. I like them all very much.

there is one from 8DIO out now. But I don´t have that, don´t know how it works

best
Camus


----------



## ddeez (Feb 1, 2013)

which one would you say would be the best for R&B. I'm looking for a bright crisp sound.


----------



## danika (Feb 1, 2013)

Camus @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> ilya Efimov,
> orangetree samples,
> pettinhouse
> 
> ...



+1 for Orangetree samples.

The 8DIO library isn't actually out yet, but it does look interesting. OTOH I've been very disappointed with their Taiko drum library, so I'm skeptical about buying anything else from them.

Although it's not a Kontakt library I still don't think you can beat RealGuitar.


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 1, 2013)

I am using two sampled guitars. Real Guitar, for strumming stuff, and EW'S Blackbird guitar from Fab Faux,(or whatever thier Beatles sound lib is called). 

I am a frequent flamer of Play so I want to make up some karma here. That Blackbird guitar sounds freakin' great. It sit's so well in the mix and it cuts through while retaining a warm woody sound that I haven't found anywhere else. I use it for simple fingerpicking stuff and solo lines.


----------



## tcollins (Feb 1, 2013)

Please check out our Acoustic Guitar Collection
There is a Guitar Freepack available for download also.

Thanks,
TC


----------



## Ed (Feb 1, 2013)

I think 8dios steel guitar sounds more better than that it is realistic (as the demos show) if that terrible english makes sense. But it can be realistic in certain circumstances, but I dont think it really is the same league of realism as the major guitar guys.


----------



## Big Fish Audio (Feb 1, 2013)

Later this year (summer) we will release a new acoustic guitar VI from Vir2 Instruments called _Acou6tics_. We are really excited about how this library is turning out. Here is just a bit of info on the product. 










Following in the footsteps of Vir2 Instruments’ award-winning Electri6ity electric guitar virtual instrument, Acou6tics applies the same advanced technologies to re-imagine the acoustic guitar. Vir2 has meticulously recorded five different acoustic instruments: a steel-string guitar, twelve-string, nylon string, ukulele, and mandolin, and presents them in astonishing detail, featuring both plectrum and finger picking, Blumlein stereo recordings alongside the piezo pickup perspective. Thousands of samples across more than a dozen articulations were recorded for each instrument, including sustains, mutes, releases, legatos, hammer-ons and pull-offs, slides, harmonics, and effects. Acou6tics also features virtual room control with adjustable mic distance, and sympathetic resonance. Acou6tics also takes virtual guitar strumming to a whole new level of realism.

More information and audio demos to come!!


----------



## Folmann (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is an example of our deep-sampled Steel String Guitar, which contains over 3.000 samples. Steel String Guitar will be followed by our massive Steel String Strummer next week, which contains over 4.500 real strums - 13 different core rhythms and 13 different chord types, which are recorded in a every key. 

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F75331188[/flash]

Steel String Guitar is currently on introduction sale ($139) and the sale ends at midnight tonight.

More love @ www.8dio.com


----------



## playz123 (Feb 1, 2013)

Please check out this thread:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... ght=efimov

Lots of great opinions and advice there.


----------



## MichaelL (Feb 1, 2013)

I have Orange Tree, Efimov and Indiginus.

I like all three. They all work for different situations

I really like Indiginus double-tracked guitar. There's something about it that just sounds great to me. I find myself inspired to write when I play that patch. Indiginus is the biggest bang for the buck.


----------



## Camus (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Ddeez,

sorry I missed your question. 
I forgot to mention the Indiginus stuff, which is really really good, especially for the prize. You should give it a try and buy it. Great developer 
My opinion:
When it comes to deep sampled detail, it is definitely the Efimov guitars that have the biggest variety. Very clean, bright and close. A little bit of work to mix it in the playback....but maybe right for R&B
The orange tree samples guitar handles the hammer on pull off thing really fantastic / realistic. It sounds perfect out of the box for the singer songwriter guitarstuff (my opinion) But I´m shure it will work well on anything else !
The Pettinhouse guitars do have their own sound, well recorded, sitting well in the mix, no real legato scripting :? . But I like e.g. the strum , where you have to play by yourself note by note (no chords, no riffs...) it is very punchy and atmospheric at the same time.
Well and then there are the others that I don´t know or don´t own, or I feel to be outdated or those who aren´t yet on the market and those who are supposed to be deeeep sampled - btw. : sometimes i´m wondering what deep sampled means.....
....sometimes the not deeply sampled libs work out better in real life (I have used the Indiginus Acoustic Guitar Chords quite often in the past for rhythm tracks.....and it worked out wonderfully). 

Shurely worth researching the alternatives. Every lib has its advantages. 

best Camus


----------

